# Blauparts Audi A6 3.0L Timing Belt Kit Now Includes The Front Motor Mount



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

*Blauparts Product Update*

The Blau OEM timing belt kit for Audi A6 3.0L V6 models just got better with the addition of the front motor mount. We care about our customers having all the components required to perform a successful timing belt service. This addition makes our Enhanced Version of our A6 3.0L V6 timing belt kit even more complete and will ensure our customers timing belt service will go smoothly.

When performing 3.0L A6 timing belt service we've noticed many of the front motor mounts A.K.A. “snub mount” need replacement typically around 70-100k miles. We have also been receiving customer feed back about this issue and in most cases the mount is deteriorated to the point of being completely missing (see picture).










This can cause excessive engine movement which could lead to premature failure of other motor mounts or transmission mounts. You also may be experience clunking noises coming from the engine drive-line area. This could be caused by a deteriorated front motor mount / snub mount. We now include a new front motor mount in our kit because this part is easily accessible for replacement when performing timing belt service.

Application:
•2002-2004 A6 models w/ 3.0L 6 Cylinder 30 Valve Engine

For more information on our BLAU Audi A6 3.0L enhanced timing belt kit

*About Blauparts®*
Blauparts would like to thank all of our customers for there received feed back. This allows us to provide the highest quality kits and products for our customers. We wish to thank all of our loyal customers for their continued support. Feel free to contact us with any questions regarding our BLAU® timing belt kits @*1-920-758-3232*

Website: www.blauparts.com


----------

